# Celtics @ Raptors, April 17th



## Turkish Delight

<center>
















*Boston Celtics* (44-35) @ *Toronto Raptors* (32-47)
April 17th, 2005, 6:00 PM EST
TSN

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" TITLE="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ARAUJO, RAFAEL.jpg"> 
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PAYTON, GARY" TITLE="PAYTON, GARY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/PAYTON, GARY.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALLEN, TONY" TITLE="ALLEN, TONY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/ALLEN, TONY.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PIERCE, PAUL" TITLE="PIERCE, PAUL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/PIERCE, PAUL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WALKER, ANTOINE" TITLE="WALKER, ANTOINE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/hawks/WALKER, ANTOINE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="LAFRENTZ, RAEF" TITLE="LAFRENTZ, RAEF" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/LAFRENTZ, RAEF.jpg">
*Gary Payton, Tony Allen, Paul Pierce, Antoine Walker, Raef LaFrentz*</center>


----------



## Charlie Brown

You guys need to go out on a high note.

Good luck.


----------



## Turkish Delight

PSUmtj112 said:


> You guys need to go out on a high note.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks.
After a horrid 2nd half performance last night, the Raptors need to bounce back and show some intensity for this game.
The Celtics are officially in the playoffs now, so they might start resting some players.
I still think that the Celtics will win this game though.


----------



## Premier

I don't see how the Raptors can beat the Celtics, who just came off an exciting win against the best team in the league (record-wise). Bosh might give us some troubles and Morris Peterson always goes off against us, but I think the Celtics will easily win.

Boston Celtics: 101
Toronto Raptors: 94

Jason Kidd.


----------



## aquaitious

I don't like this game. Last time we played you guys Milt Palacio ( :rofl: ) missed a lay up by taking it from one end of the court to another.

Bosh killed us that game, but thankfully he had to leave.

Anyway, 
Celtics: 103
Raptors: 95

Kidd will lead the night in assists


----------



## JS03

Celtics: 98
Raptors: 92

Iverson.


----------



## Turkish Delight

108 - 105 Celtics.
Iverson.


----------



## Al Jefferson

I don't think we'll rest anyone.
We're fighting for Homecourt...
Still haven't won the atlantic either..
So you'll see the regulars out there.
I'm anxious to see what Al can do against Bosh.
Maybe he can torch him like he did Shaq ? 

Celtics 101
Raps 93

Assist man tonight .. LeBron James

PdP


----------



## speedythief

Gotta lose this one.

Raptors 89
Celtics 99


----------



## adhir1

yup....gotta loose..other then the Nets game i dint want us to win any games...and im hoping we loose this one as well....go Celts...but i hope we loose a nailbitter....


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

My prediction:
Celtics 102
-
Raptors 109


----------



## Weasel

Prediction:

Raptors 89
Celtics 94


----------



## madman

well after our last lose(which is the only game that atcually mattered. i think we are going to lose the rest

Boston 97
Toronto 89


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Game prediction 
Celtics 97
Raptors 90


----------



## ansoncarter

106-98 Toronto

based on the Raps uncanny ability to accomplish whatever would most frustrate their fans.


----------



## macro6

Go Celtics [email protected][email protected][email protected]!!1111111


----------



## Rhubarb

I can't see us beating the Celts.

Raptors 89
Celtics 97


----------



## Crossword

My friend got free tickets to the game. She's taking her brother instead of me!!! :upset:


----------



## Crossword

Oh yeah, score thingy.

Celtics 106
Raptors 101


----------



## Turkish Delight

Last time out Mo Pete had a career high in points didn't he?
All I want to see for tonight's game is our guys battling, and coming just short of the victory.
Hopefully Mo Pete and Chris Bosh have big games.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bet some of your uCash Points on this game.
The Celtics are favoured by 5 points.
http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159604


----------



## speedythief

I wonder if they'll use Payton in the post again? They burned us last time, forcing the double because Alston can't operate that deep. Mitchell might need to use Milt more this game, because Payton can't back him down.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'd like to see Omar Cook get some playing time before this season is over.
We need to see what he can do.


----------



## speedythief

Turkish Delight said:


> I'd like to see Omar Cook get some playing time before this season is over.
> We need to see what he can do.


They're seeing him every day in practice, I suppose, but I can't figure out why we would sign someone Mitchell isn't interested in playing.

Between Cook, Eric, Hoffa and Aaron, I think we have a certain lack of communication between GM and coach. Why go out and get players that the coach won't put in the game?


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> They're seeing him every day in practice, I suppose, but I can't figure out why we would sign someone Mitchell isn't interested in playing.
> 
> Between Cook, Eric, Hoffa and Aaron, I think we have a certain lack of communication between GM and coach. Why go out and get players that the coach won't put in the game?


You're right, but it all goes back to the same thing that we've been talking about this season. Sam Mitchell can't consistantly play 11 players in a game. He just can't. Babcock is going to have to cut down the roster for next season.


----------



## Pejavlade

Raptors 103
Boston 98

Rafer 23pts 8reb 11asts 2stl
Mo Pete 21pts 9reb


----------



## laydee-bawla22

I have a soccer practice tonight so won't be able to watch most of the game, but I have a feeling the raptors are gonna pull out a win.

98-94 Raptors
Mo-Pete leading scorer with 25.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Let's end this season on a high note guys.
I think we can get up to 600 posts for tonight's game.
Everyone who participates in tonight's game thread gets rep points from me.


----------



## notorious

celtics 106
raptors 76

raps play horrible but save the best for last home game by beating the cavs and kicking them out of playoffs so all the cav bandwagoners @ my school STFU and stop wearing cav jerseys ...... where were all these cav jersey's 3 years ago? nowhere to be found!


----------



## ColinBeehler

ansoncarter said:


> 106-98 Toronto
> 
> based on the Raps uncanny ability to accomplish whatever would most frustrate their fans.


Nice choice of words.... I think the Celtic's will win tonight however. I definately don't wanna be Sam Mitchell right now. I mean deep down he knows it's not in the best interest of the team to win these last three meaningless games. I'd be sending out players with something to prove...

Getting the bench involved in a joking kinda way. If any of the posters here play highschool b-ball I think you could understand how it could still be fun for the team to play games. Sending out your 12th man and watching him throw up wild shots and do a little thing right here or there is fun to see sometimes.

Unlike some around here and %95 percent of the casual fans out there. I still believe in Hoffa, I hope he has a big game or two to finish off the season. Pape Sow and Bonner too. I mean there are lots of reasons to make these so called meaningless games exciting. With players with something to prove, I'd like to see the Raptor's go out and play hard for that elusive "L".

-lata


----------



## Turkish Delight

I hope Bonner finally has a big game. He's due for one. It seems to me that he's kind of hit the wall. It's not totally a bad thing though, this way not as many teams will be interested in him in the off-season.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Well ... jus wishing you guys some goodluck! :biggrin:

Go Raptors! Beat the Celts! :banana:


----------



## madman

hopefully we competetivly lose


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> hopefully we competetivly lose


My thoughts exactly.
Hopefully Mo Pete and Bosh have big games.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Looks like Pape Sow is starting.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Looks like Pape Sow is starting.


he deserves it after the last game


----------



## aquaitious

It's finally game time.


----------



## Crossword

My brother is playing Halo 2 on the TV beside my comp... I'm counting on you guys for the details!


----------



## Turkish Delight

aquaitious said:


> It's finally game time.


You said it pal.
I'll also be looking at the Sixers vs Nets game.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Looks like Pape Sow is starting.


 Nice, he's really earned it. Let's see if he can continue to surprise us.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> My brother is playing Halo 2 on the TV beside my comp... I'm counting on you guys for the details!


It's always excuses with you isn't it?

Come on man we need you.


----------



## Crossword

Hmm.... the last time the Raptors played (on Friday), the Jays lost that game.

Well, the Jays lost their game today... soo....


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nice, he's really earned it. Let's see if he can continue to surprise us.


I'd love to see him get his first double double of his young career. 
He looked like he was going to get it last time around, but he cooled down in the 2nd half.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> It's always excuses with you isn't it?
> 
> Come on man we need you.


 lol... don't worry I got my Courtside Live working.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Whoa Leo Rautins is a busy man.
He was doing commentary on the Adidas High School game earlier today, and now he's doing the same for the Raptors game.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> I'd love to see him get his first double double of his young career.
> He looked like he was going to get it last time around, but he cooled down in the 2nd half.


 Well to be fair, he didn't get the same minutes in the 2nd half, and wasn't put in the same situations.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Whoa Leo Rautins is a busy man.
> He was doing commentary on the Adidas High School game earlier today, and now he's doing the same for the Raptors game.


 Stayin on his hustle, huh.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Celtics are 17-7 with Antoine Walker.
This could get ugly.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Well to be fair, he didn't get the same minutes in the 2nd half, and wasn't put in the same situations.


Yeah that's true.
Oh well.
Go Pape!


----------



## madman

Leo is on the money we need bosh to get back to his game, which he probably will cause im not at the game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Antoine Walker goes inside and gets the lay in to go.
That seemed effortless.
2-0 Celtics.


----------



## madman

Bosh getting it early and nails a jumper


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose with a nifty pass to Bosh and he hits from 15.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> The Celtics are 17-7 with Antoine Walker.
> This could get ugly.


 Yeah. Say what you will about Toine (and everyone's hated on him at one point or another), fact is he's a difference maker, and he's showed it this season. Not only has he made the C's that much better, but also look at Atlanta after the trade. I mean they were bad with Walker, but not losing 27 of 28 bad.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sow gets called for goaltending.
5-2 Celtics.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Sow gets called for goaltending.
> 5-2 Celtics.


 I think that's just something that's mostly going against him now. If he keeps working on his game, we're gonna see those calls turn into plain blocks later on.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raef hits the three. He was wide open.
8-2 Celtics.


----------



## madman

Rose with a quick shot, no one was underneath but Pape almost got the rebound. Reaf hits a shott for boston and bosh hits another


----------



## aquaitious

For the Celtics to win:



> haha, Celtics Heinsight
> 
> Winning= Intensity + Chemistry + Energy / Running2 (squared)
> 
> CH: Contributions from all elements, too much of one will spoil the formula.
> 
> Tommy got a Chemistry book last night.


Tommy Heinsohn, from the Celtics board.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with space and he connects.
8-4 Celtics.


----------



## macro6

c'mon Celtics!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh sends it to Peterson and he hits from beyond the arc.
8-7 Celtics.


----------



## madman

MO with a 3 ball.
8-7 boston


----------



## madman

OMFG That was sick!!!


----------



## aquaitious

Whao, nice one handed dunk by Bosh.


----------



## madman

Great dunk by bosh


----------



## macro6

you mean... SICK WICKED AND NASTY!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ah I missed the dunk.
Alston with a floater.
11-11.


----------



## madman

game has a good pace to it so far


----------



## Crossword

aquaitious said:


> For the Celtics to win:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Heinsohn, from the Celtics board.


 What? Heinsohn posts on the Celts board?


----------



## JS03

macro6 said:


> you mean... SICK WICKED AND NASTY!


exactly


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors shooting 63% and the Celtics are shooting 71%.


----------



## aquaitious

Budweiser_Boy said:


> What? Heinsohn posts on the Celts board?


Yes sir. How you doing bud boy? Haven't seen you since---the creation of bbb.net.


----------



## Crossword

Dammit, looks like I'm missing a lot. The Bosh dunk, and the fact that the Raps are back in it now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raef and Pierce with 5 points each already.
13-11 Celtics.


----------



## madman

Pape is playing great, hopefully he continues to develop like this


----------



## JS03

Pape Sow.. with the basket and the foul


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow with a nice pump fake and gets it to go. 
Plus the foul.
That looked nice.
13-13.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape is impressing me more and more with every game.


----------



## aquaitious

Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors shooting 63% and the Celtics are shooting 71%.


No defense, a lot of running, I love it.


----------



## Crossword

aquaitious said:


> Yes sir. How you doing bud boy? Haven't seen you since---the creation of bbb.net.


 Really? I see you all the time!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Gary Payton with a nice pass.
Where is the defense?
No one ran back on that play.


----------



## madman

beatiful pass by payton, to a dunk by boston


----------



## JS03

4th turnover for the raps


----------



## JS03

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> 4th turnover for the raps


make it five


----------



## Turkish Delight

Another bad turnover, this time by Jalen Rose.
Payton with a nice floater.


----------



## JS03

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> make it five


I mean 6


----------



## Crossword

Hopefully Pape can add free throw shooting to his game. He'll need that.


----------



## Turkish Delight

6 turnovers already.
7 points off those turnovers.
19-13 Celtics.


----------



## JS03

MoPete with the Basket...nice move


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson gets the lay in to go.
He needs to keep penetrating.


----------



## madman

Great move by MO to go to the hole, couldve been a foul also


----------



## Crossword

Jesus, what's up with all these turnovers?


----------



## JS03

LaFrentz for three.. nice shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raef with another three.
22-15.


----------



## madman

Mo is playing great right now


----------



## JS03

MoPete with a reply... makes the basket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson connects.
That looked nice.
He's heating up.
22-17 Celtics.


----------



## Crossword

Wow... who knew Raef still had it in him?


----------



## Pejavlade

2nd trey for Lafrentz (sp), looks like Mo Pete will have a good game today hes is active thus far.


----------



## Anima

Raef with a 3, he now has 8 points.


----------



## aquaitious

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Really? I see you all the time!



Yeah, maybe I'm just hiding under my rock too much?


----------



## JS03

Timeout
22-17


----------



## Turkish Delight

Timeout.
I'm really impressed with Mo Pete's effort in the last couple of weeks.
He doesn't want this season to end.


----------



## Crossword

Mo's really been playing great lately.


----------



## madman

22-17 Boston hopefully the result stays the same but we can make it a bit closer


----------



## Anima

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Wow... who knew Raef still had it in him?


 Most Celtics fans this year.


----------



## JS03

MoPete playing Super.... How come he didn't play like this every game..


----------



## Turkish Delight

There's still more than 4 minutes in the 1st quarter.
Looks like this is going to be a high scoring game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Anima said:


> Most Celtics fans this year.


Well he has 8 points and 2 assists already.
The Raptors are going to have to stop leaving him open.


----------



## Anima

Off. foul on Allen, he's 2nd. Davis coming in.


----------



## Crossword

aquaitious said:


> Yeah, maybe I'm just hiding under my rock too much?


 Considering I have twice as many posts as you, that's a very plausible explanation.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Both teams are putting on a clinic on the offensive end.
The Celtics are 9/13 from the field, and the Raptors are 8/11.


----------



## madman

Jalen hits a mid ranger


----------



## aquaitious

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Wow... who knew Raef still had it in him?


Reaf's actually been playing very well this year. Not as good as he once was defensively, but he was probably the Celtics most consistant scorer.

Ricky Davis, 6th man of the year, in.


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose with the 2...


----------



## Pejavlade

Jrose nice looking J, assisted by MO.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose hits the jumper.
22-19.


----------



## JS03

Great effort for pape Sow


----------



## Pejavlade

Raptors should encourage Ricky to take that jumper and prevent him from driving inside.


----------



## madman

Pape is amazing! he is going to be great, and he makes the layin


----------



## Anima

Turkish Delight said:


> Well he has 8 points and 2 assists already.
> The Raptors are going to have to stop leaving him open.


 I am not quite sure why they are leaving a career 36% three point shooter open but I like it. :biggrin:


----------



## Pejavlade

Pape Sow > Walker :whoknows:


----------



## JS03

PaPe Sow!!! with the basket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh misses the jumper, but Pape Sow gets the offensive rebound.
He misses the lay in though.
He gets a steal on Walker. 
Pape Sow over Raef and he hits.
Wow.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Araujo may seem like a bust right now, but Pape Sow is sure making up for it.


----------



## JS03

Antoine Walker fouled by Sow in the paint


----------



## Anima

Snow with a layup.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pejavlade said:


> Pape Sow > Walker :whoknows:


He's stolen the ball off of him twice already.
:biggrin:


----------



## Crossword

aquaitious said:


> Reaf's actually been playing very well this year. Not as good as he once was defensively, but he was probably the Celtics most consistant scorer.
> 
> Ricky Davis, 6th man of the year, in.


 Yeah, he's definitely the 6MoY IMO. A lot of posters on this site think otherwise (Gordon), but I think it'll be Ricky. Although, I don't think it's as obvious a choice as Heinsohn thinks it is.


----------



## madman

i dont understand why they are praising Babcock cause didnt GG make those picks?


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose with the made J


----------



## Turkish Delight

Anima said:


> I am not quite sure why they are leaving a career 36% three point shooter open but I like it. :biggrin:


It's the Raptors defense.
They leave *everyone* open.


----------



## Pejavlade

JRose with another jumper. Gp nice take to the rack.


----------



## Anima

I hate Blount with a passion so if it seems like I go off on him for no reason during the thread that is why.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete with the pull up, and he hits.
Raptors up by 1.


----------



## JS03

My Man Mo the the duece. playing very well


----------



## JS03

wow... 10-2 run for the raps


----------



## aquaitious

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah, he's definitely the 6MoY IMO. A lot of posters on this site think otherwise (Gordon), but I think it'll be Ricky. Although, I don't think it's as obvious a choice as Heinsohn thinks it is.



Haha.

Dman, Ricky just missed an easy lay up.

I love the Defense by both teams though.


----------



## Pejavlade

MO again wow really nice start for him. Raps on 10-2 run. Rafer is playing well also.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors on a 10-2 run.


----------



## JS03

t.o

25-24 raptors


----------



## Crossword

Anima said:


> I hate Blount with a passion so if it seems like I go off on him for no reason during the thread that is why.


 Don't we all, Anima? Don't we all...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow with a turnaround jumper.
That's not his shot.


----------



## Anima

Snow picks up his 2nd foul.


----------



## madman

Anima said:


> I hate Blount with a passion so if it seems like I go off on him for no reason during the thread that is why.


dont worry i have the same problem with milt pilacio


----------



## JS03

Raptors shooting 66.7% on the field


----------



## Pejavlade

madman said:


> dont worry i have the same problem with milt pilacio


Why does Milt fade away every time he shoots even form 5 ft.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> dont worry i have the same problem with milt pilacio


You don't have to worry, he probably won't be on our roster next season.


----------



## madman

looks like hoffa is going to come in, hopefully he can get, some more pt


----------



## JS03

Omar Cook sighting


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook is in the game!


----------



## aquaitious

Pejavlade said:


> Why does Milt fade away every time he shoots even form 5 ft.


He thinks the rim may block him.


----------



## Pejavlade

Payton long 2 over Rafer.


----------



## madman

Pejavlade said:


> Why does Milt fade away every time he shoots even form 5 ft.


why does milt play? 

questions we will never know


----------



## aquaitious

Are you guys ready to see some TO's by Cook? Banks is in.


----------



## madman

Awww if that dunk stayed down that woulda been sick


----------



## Turkish Delight

Oh my goodness.
Bosh almost facialized Al Jefferson.
He'll go to the line.


----------



## JS03

Great job by CB4... would've been sick if he got it


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice strong take by Bosh too bad he couldn't finish. Bosh hits both free throws.


----------



## JS03

CB4 makes the freethrows


----------



## JS03

CB4 to Rose, makes the three


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh gets blocked, but he recovers and sends it to Rose who hits from beyond the arc.


----------



## madman

Rose nails a triple, good pass from bosh


----------



## aquaitious

Anima, how about that Blount hook air ball? :rofl:


----------



## Pejavlade

Wow Raptors are on Fire espically Rose and Mo. :clap:


----------



## Anima

Big Al with the block, Bosh gets it back and Rose makes a 3.


----------



## JS03

CB4 with a nifty shot


----------



## Pejavlade

madman said:


> why does milt play?
> 
> questions we will never know


Terrie Brown > Milt Palacio


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh just schooled Blount and layed it in.
He has 10 points already.


----------



## madman

Why cant bosh play like this when i go to games?

32-26 Raps come on we need to lose


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh taking control of the game now.


----------



## Anima

Jefferson with a miss, Bosh with a layup.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> why does milt play?
> 
> questions we will never know


Looks like Sam Mitchell has been listenning to you, because he went with Omar and not Milt.


----------



## madman

Pejavlade said:


> Terrie Brown > Milt Palacio


Chris Jeffries>Milt Pilacio


----------



## Anima

madman said:


> Why cant bosh play like this when i go to games?


Cause he's not facing Mark ****ing Blount?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors up 32-26 at the end of the first.
This is going to be a high scoring game, no doubt.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We're winning, and so far our offense looks effortless. 
But do we want to win this game?


----------



## Anima

Turkish Delight said:


> Bosh just schooled Blount and layed it in.
> He has 10 points already.


Like I said, I hate Blount!


----------



## JS03

shooting %
Celts 55.0% Raps 66.7%


----------



## Turkish Delight

Anima said:


> Cause he's not facing Mark ****ing Blount?


True say.
Bosh with 10 points, 3 rebounds and 3 assists already.


----------



## aquaitious

madman said:


> Why cant bosh play like this when i go to games?
> 
> 32-26 Raps come on we need to lose


Because you probably go to games where a team has some kind of defense, right? 

Celtics interior D sucks. lol

Although you could make a pretty good case to say that our perimeter D sucks too.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Boston shooting 55% while the Raptors are shooting 67%.


----------



## madman

too many TOs by the raps, we need to stop doing that every game if we want to win


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa with an ugly looking shot.


----------



## Anima

Turkish Delight said:


> We're winning, *and so far our offense looks effortless*.
> But do we want to win this game?


That's because your facing the Celtics horribly bad defense.


----------



## JS03

Jefferson fouled by Hoffa.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> too many TOs by the raps, we need to stop doing that every game if we want to win


I think at one point, we had three turnovers in a row.
We've done a pretty good job in the second half of the 1st quarter though.


----------



## madman

good move by Al Jefferson, going at Hoff


----------



## aquaitious

Hopefully we'll keep giving Al the ball.


----------



## JS03

Jefferson misses both free throws


----------



## Turkish Delight

Anima said:


> That's because your facing the Celtics horribly bad defense.


The Raptors' defense isn't any better.
It's probably worst.


----------



## Anima

Jefferson fouled and misses the 1st and 2nd.


----------



## JS03

time
26-32 Raps.


----------



## aquaitious

Al misses both free throws and the shortest guy comes up with an offensive rebound. Nice blocking out by the Rapts.


----------



## Turkish Delight

aquaitious said:


> Hopefully we'll keep giving Al the ball.


And hopefully we'll keep giving Bosh the ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Whoa there are 13 people viewing this game thread.
Come on guys, get involved.
Everyone who contributes in this game thread gets rep points from me.
Also the person with the most posts in this game thread gets 5000 uCash points.


----------



## macro6

Damn.... Celtics look disinterested... put us away!


----------



## madman

crowd is pretty into it this game, surprising after a dissapointing lose to NJ


----------



## Turkish Delight

Update: Nets up 38-25 over the Sixers at the end of the first.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Update: Nets up 38-25 over the Sixers at the end of the first.


thx for the upd..


----------



## aquaitious

macro6 said:


> Damn.... Celtics look disinterested... put us away!


Yeah they do that a lot, especially Mark Blount. The guy could make the game winner and look as if nothing happend.


----------



## Crossword

aquaitious said:


> Because you probably go to games where a team has some kind of defense, right?
> 
> Celtics interior D sucks. lol
> 
> Although you could make a pretty good case to say that our perimeter D sucks too.


 If only the Raptors could play the Raptors every time out. Our frontline would average a triple-double.


----------



## madman

3 in the key for boston, Raps get the ball back


----------



## Crossword

aquaitious said:


> Yeah they do that a lot, especially Mark Blount. The guy could make the game winner and look as if nothing happend.


 I know he had a 20-20 game last year, so he has it in him.


----------



## JS03

CB4 fouled by Al


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> If only the Raptors could play the Raptors every time out. Our frontline would average a triple-double.


why would we want to play ourselves every game?


----------



## Anima

Where's Ricky?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a nice fake, he'll go to the line and shoot two.
32-26 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

CB4 with the made free throws


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I know he had a 20-20 game last year, so he has it in him.


Just wait until it's his contract year again.


----------



## Anima

And Blount gets his 3 second violation of the game...


----------



## JS03

Davis miss, Hoffa with a foul


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Update: Nets up 38-25 over the Sixers at the end of the first.


 I really don't know what to think about this game. The Sixers losing would normally be a good thing, especially to the Nets - only one problem. The Cavs are losing as well, and the Nets winning this game would force the Cavs out of the playoffs, rather than the Sixers. Not good.


----------



## Turkish Delight

There's Ricky Davis.
He's had some big games against us.
Will he be 6th man of the year?


----------



## macro6

here we go again with Hackfael


----------



## JS03

Turnover on the celts, raps ball


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Jefferson, Perkins in. 

Loose ball foul on Araujo.


----------



## Pejavlade

Carry on Marcus Banks, looked like Raps got away with a foul on Ricky.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I really don't know what to think about this game. The Sixers losing would normally be a good thing, especially to the Nets - only one problem. The Cavs are losing as well, and the Nets winning this game would force the Cavs out of the playoffs, rather than the Sixers. Not good.


Yeah exactly.
I bet 10k on the Sixers, so they better win.


----------



## JS03

Jrose missed a difficult shot


----------



## madman

Davis nails a triple from the elbow


----------



## JS03

Ricky Davis with a nice shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ricky Davis hits from beyond the arc.
Why are we leaving them open like this?


----------



## aquaitious

Anima said:


> And Blount gets his 3 second violation of the game...


haha, time already.


----------



## Anima

Turkish Delight said:


> Will he be 6th man of the year?


He should be, I even made a bet with the Bulls board about who will win it. Ricky or Gordon.


----------



## JS03

Blount with the basket in the paint


----------



## aquaitious

Nice to see that the Raptors are getting an early look at Perkins.

I love this guy.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Ricky Davis hits from beyond the arc.
> Why are we leaving them open like this?


 We're the Raptors lol.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Blount with a nice move on Bosh, and he hits.
33-31 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Jrose to Hoffa and misses


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa struggling
0/3 and 2 fouls in 5 minutes.
Put Sow back in the game!


----------



## Anima

Ricky for 3, Rose miss, Blount basket.


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice curl short jumper by Blount.


----------



## madman

hoffa misses a mid ranger, hopefully he gets his offensive game during the offseason


----------



## Anima

Araujo missed jumper


----------



## JS03

Blount with the Swish...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mark Blount again.
He's heating up.


----------



## Pejavlade

Blount again maybe the X-Factor of todays game.


----------



## Anima

Perk with the board, he's 2nd.


----------



## Crossword

Anima said:


> He should be, I even made a bet with the Bulls board about who will win it. Ricky or Gordon.


 I think the Bulls board on BBB.net are the only group of people who think Gordon's gonna win it. That's a safe bet to take on your part.


----------



## madman

good passing by TO but milt happened


----------



## Pejavlade

Anyone know what that stuff around West mouth.


----------



## Anima

Blount with another jumper, the ONLY thing he can do well.


----------



## JS03

Hoffa to Jrose.. with the hook..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nice pass by Cook.
And Hoffa gives another nice one to Rose.
He hits.
That could have been a foul.


----------



## madman

good D by Milt


----------



## JS03

Travelling call on the celts.


----------



## Anima

Rose basket, he has 9.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ricky Davis gets called for travelling.
That's the 9th turnover for the Celtics.


----------



## madman

jalen with a pro hop, and gets a foul


----------



## Anima

Both teams are still shooting over 50%


----------



## aquaitious

Pejavlade said:


> Anyone know what that stuff around West mouth.


I've been wondering about that for months.


----------



## JS03

Jrose going to the paint and gets fouled


----------



## Pejavlade

Rose nice drive into pro hoop to bad he couldn't get a and 1.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pierce and Payton are going to get back into the ball game now.
Rose to the line.


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose makes both free throws


----------



## Anima

Them and those ESPN "experts". Everyone one of them voted for him or BOYKINS.


----------



## JS03

Payton makes the shot and fouled


----------



## Turkish Delight

Payton with a layup over Milt.
Count it and a foul.


----------



## aquaitious

Great cut by Payton, great pass by Walker.


----------



## madman

good pass by walker, and a great finish by payton


----------



## Pejavlade

aquaitious said:


> I've been wondering about that for months.


Hes had it in College also, its really buging me.


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Perk, Rose makes both.


----------



## JS03

Perkins with the bsket


----------



## aquaitious

:rofl: Perk misses the dunk but the ball still goes in.


----------



## Anima

Payton layup, shooting foul on the Raps, GP misses the FT.


----------



## JS03

Omar to Hoffa, Foul..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cook penetrates and dishes it to Hoffa who gets fouled while going fo ra dunk.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Pejavlade

I think Raps need to sub in Rafer. Cook has done a good job so far.


----------



## Anima

Perk!


----------



## Turkish Delight

What do you guys think of Omar Cook so far?


----------



## madman

Hoffa has to be able to get up quicker, hopefully next year he can be able to switch hands and be able to lay it in


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Walker, he's 1st.


----------



## JS03

Hoffa Makes 1 free throw


----------



## Anima

Araujo makes 1-2


----------



## Pejavlade

Anyone notice that Araujo has the same looking shot as Bonner?


----------



## Crossword

How's Cook looking like so far? How much PT has he gotten?


----------



## JS03

Omar to milt but misses


----------



## Anima

GP with a miss


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raef lays it in.
He's 4/4 from the field with 10 points.


----------



## madman

Omar is playing great, he might not have the stats but he has a great bball IQ


----------



## JS03

Omar form downtown but misses


----------



## Anima

Raef with a layup, he now has 10.


----------



## JS03

Rejected by CB4..heh


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice block on Cb4.. 110 blocks on the season.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a nice block on Walker.
He gets fouled on the other end of the floor.


----------



## JS03

pretty close game.


----------



## Anima

Walker blocked by Bosh.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors are struggling on the offensive end in this 2nd quarter.
They need to start going back to Bosh inside.


----------



## Anima

Foul on Raef, he's 1st.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> pretty close game.


Yep.
This is pretty much all I want right now.


----------



## aquaitious

Turkish Delight said:


> Bosh with a nice block on Walker.
> He gets fouled on the other end of the floor.



Yeah, Toine shouldn't be going up against athletic guys. I wish the Celtics would cut a bit more.


----------



## madman

damn its been a close game. are the cavs playing today?


----------



## Crossword

Nice. Bosh has really picked up his shotblocking game the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh and Rose both lead the way with 11 points.
Raef leads the Celtics with 10.


----------



## Anima

The C's are 4-5 from downtown so far.


----------



## JS03

Aw snap, I surpassed my 2000 post


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nice. Bosh has really picked up his shotblocking game the 2nd half of the season.


Definately.
Earlier on in the season I didn't think he could end up with more BPG than last season, but it seems that he's going to pass it.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Aw snap, I surpassed my 2000 post


Congrats man.
Keep up the good work.
Let's see if we can get 800 tonight.
39-39 Celtics.


----------



## Anima

aquaitious said:


> Yeah, Toine shouldn't be going up against athletic guys. I wish the Celtics would cut a bit more.


 I wish Raef would cut more. He does it better then anyone on the C's, IMO.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Congrats man.
> Keep up the good work.
> Let's see if we can get 800 tonight.
> 39-39 Celtics.


thx yo..


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner in.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Matt Bonner is in.
Thought he would have been in the game earlier.


----------



## madman

Bonner is in, hopefully he can make shots like we are used to


----------



## Anima

Petterson misses


----------



## JS03

A-Train Sighting.


----------



## Anima

Foul on Bonner


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hey guests, want to join in on the action?
Click here to sign up for your free account.


----------



## Pejavlade

Aaron Willams is in the game, I like his energy when he gets playing time, its good to see that Sam is giving him a chance.


----------



## JS03

Ricky Davis with the nice shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

An Aaron Williams sighting!
8-1 run for the Celtics.


----------



## JS03

41-38 Boston


----------



## Anima

Davis with a fadeway, he has 5.


----------



## madman

Ricky plays great in TO for some reason


----------



## aquaitious

Where's Eric Williams for you guys?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ricky is talking smack again.
Remember how he was all in Palacio's face last time around in Boston?


----------



## Anima

Foul on Payton, his 1st.


----------



## Anima

Alston makes both.


----------



## JS03

Paul Pierce with the Basket


----------



## Anima

PP with a jumper, he has 7


----------



## JS03

DAnggggg... Sweet hook by Matt Bonner


----------



## madman

nice play by TO


----------



## Pejavlade

Bonner with a nice rebound and even better hook shot.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer misses the three, but Bonner gets the offensive rebound and gets the layin to go.
The Raptors have only 10 points in this 2nd quarter.


----------



## aquaitious

Booner With A Running Hook.


----------



## Anima

Booner with the O board and put back


----------



## Anima

Payton with a layup


----------



## JS03

Bonner with the Offensive Rebound and somehow he gets the hook..nice play


----------



## Anima

Bonner misses a 3.

TV timeout :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight

aquaitious said:


> Where's Eric Williams for you guys?


At the end of the bench.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

Pierce is having a nice all-around game so far, might be a Trip-Doub happenin


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner 53.5% 2nd among the rookies


----------



## aquaitious

Turkish Delight said:


> At the end of the bench.


, no wonder you guys are losing. lol.

But seriously, he's not a bad player and guy. I'd love to have him back.


----------



## Pejavlade

Why does Rafer settle for jump shots when he can get to the basket with more consistency.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors have only 1 assist in this quarter, and are shooting 2/14.


----------



## JS03

Paul Pierce makes the free throws


----------



## Turkish Delight

Update: Nets leading the Sixers 60 to 41 so far in the 1st half.
Vince with 20.


----------



## madman

MO draws the foul trying to get the rebound


----------



## Anima

PP makes 1-2


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh has only 1 shot attempt in this ball game.
I just don't get why we're not giving him the ball anymore.
Why do we always go away from something that works?


----------



## Anima

Loose ball foul on PP


----------



## Pejavlade

Loose ball foul on Psquared. MO misses 1st free throw makes 2nd.


----------



## Anima

Peterson makes 1-2


----------



## JS03

Milt to Mo but gets fouled


----------



## madman

FINALLY MILT PASSES ON A FAST BREAK!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete goes strong to the bucket.
He has 10 points, 3 rebounds and 3 assists in this game.


----------



## Pejavlade

Mo going to the line again. Really active this game, attacking the basket. :clap:


----------



## aquaitious

Turkish Delight said:


> Update: Nets leading the Sixers 60 to 41 so far in the 1st half.
> Vince with 20.


Wow, I didn't see that happening.


----------



## Anima

Turnover on PP


----------



## JS03

MoPete makes the free throws


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> FINALLY MILT PASSES ON A FAST BREAK!!!!


Thank god.


----------



## Pejavlade

Makes both free throw this time.


----------



## Anima

Raef picks up his 2nd


----------



## JS03

Blocking foul against the A-Train


----------



## Turkish Delight

aquaitious said:


> Wow, I didn't see that happening.


Neither did I.
Here's hoping that the Sixers make a comeback in the 2nd half.


----------



## Anima

Peterson makes both


----------



## Pejavlade

Blocking foul on Willams, to slow getting to the base line.


----------



## Anima

Williams with a foul


----------



## madman

I hope MO stays a raptor for life. He is probably going to be the closest to it, either him or Alvin


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> I hope MO stays a raptor for life. He is probably going to be the closest to it, either him or Alvin


Same, Hope he stays..


----------



## Pejavlade

Tie game with 2min left.


----------



## Anima

Davis makes the 1st


----------



## JS03

Bonner with another o rebound


----------



## Turkish Delight

Milt misses the jumper, but Bonner gets the offense rebound.


----------



## madman

Bonner shows some good hustle


----------



## Anima

Misses the 2nd


----------



## Pejavlade

Milt with a fade away from inside the key. :banana:


----------



## Anima

Raef picks up his 3rd


----------



## JS03

Aaron Williams makes both free throws


----------



## aquaitious

Turkish Delight said:


> Neither did I.
> Here's hoping that the Sixers make a comeback in the 2nd half.


I like it though, the Nets will make a better run at the Heat than the Cavs.


----------



## Anima

Williams makes both


----------



## JS03

PP fouled and will be going to the line for 2


----------



## Anima

Peterson foul


----------



## Pejavlade

PP heading to the line. Makes both free throws 3-4 today.


----------



## JS03

Paul Pierce makes the FT's


----------



## aquaitious

Pejavlade said:


> Milt with a fade away from inside the key. :banana:


Don't you just love it?

If the Celtics can't beat you, Milt will.


----------



## Anima

PP makes both


----------



## JS03

Alston to milt and drains the shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Palacio nails the jumper.
Raptors up 49-47.


----------



## madman

Milt hits a loooonnnngggg 2


----------



## Pejavlade

Milt hits a jumper from the pocket and it was not a fadeway. :clap:


----------



## JS03

Bonner with the miss shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner misses the jumper, Aaron Williams gets the offensive rebound but he can't get the lay in to go.


----------



## Anima

Palacio jumper


----------



## Pejavlade

Gary fouled by Rafer 2nd personal foul.


----------



## Anima

Davis rebound


----------



## JS03

Payton misses both ft's


----------



## madman

Raps are going to play for the last shot here


----------



## Anima

Aaron picks up a foul


----------



## JS03

Now Payton fouls Alston...
Alston misses first FT


----------



## Turkish Delight

Celtics are only 5/12 from the line.
This reminds me of the Nets game where the Raptors struggled from the line in the first half.


----------



## Anima

GP misses both


----------



## JS03

Alston makes the second FT


----------



## Anima

Foul on GP, Alston makes 1-2


----------



## Turkish Delight

Banks gets fouled.
Aaron Williams with his 3rd foul in 5 minutes.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hey Celtics Fans, what do you guys think about Banks?


----------



## madman

hopefully we can see some more of Pape in the 2nd half


----------



## JS03

3.2 second left of the Q


----------



## Pejavlade

Halftime:

Raptors 50
Boston 49


----------



## Anima

Aaron picks up his 3rd


----------



## JS03

49-50 Raptors at the half


----------



## Anima

Banks makes both


----------



## Turkish Delight

50-49 Toronto at the end of the first half.
Raptors with only 18 points in the 2nd quarter though.


----------



## Anima

End of the half, Raps up 1.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> hopefully we can see some more of Pape in the 2nd half


Definately.
He played very well in the first quarter, but Sam is giving playing time to everyone right now.


----------



## madman

good half of basketball very entertaining game for both sides, lets hope it stays the same but boston squeeks a win out


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete leading the way for the Raptors with 12 points, while Raef and Pierce both have 10 points for th Celtics.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Another entertaining first half.
Hopefully both teams can keep it up.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Celtics with 6 blocks already in this game.
The Raptors have only 1.


----------



## Anima

madman said:


> good half of basketball very entertaining game for both sides, lets hope it stays the same but boston squeeks a win out


 I hope so to. The C's need homecourt in the playoffs.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors with the slight lead at halftime. Let's hope the Celtics can turn it around in the 2nd half and take this game.


----------



## JS03

STATS AT THE HALF


----------



## JS03




----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Raptors with the slight lead at halftime. Let's hope the Celtics can turn it around in the 2nd half and take this game.


Yeah we don't have anything to gain by winning this game really.
I'd like to see us win at least one more game this season though, for our confidence.


----------



## Anima

Turkish Delight said:


> The Celtics with 6 blocks already in this game.
> The Raptors have only 1.


 Davis has 2, four other players, all on the C's front court, have 1 each.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors have totally cooled down in that 2nd quarter.
They are shooting 42% in this ball game.


----------



## madman

hopefully we lose this game, we need some luck with the ping pong balls finally


----------



## Anima

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah we don't have anything to gain by winning this game really.
> I'd like to see us win at least one more game this season though, for our confidence.


 How about tanking the 2nd half on the game and then winning against the Cavs or Bucks. That would be the best way to go, IMO..


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> hopefully we lose this game, we need some luck with the ping pong balls finally


Can you imagine if we got the 1st pick?


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Can you imagine if we got the 1st pick?


that would be amazing


----------



## Turkish Delight

Update:
Nets leading 65 to 47 over the Sixers at half time.
Carter with 23 points on 9/18 shooting.
Iverson leading the way for the Sixers with 18 points and 4 assists.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We are well on our way to 800 posts guys.
Keep up the good work.

Hopefully the second half will be just as entertaining.


----------



## madman

speaking of the lottery when is it again?


----------



## Anima

The C's already have 10 turnovers.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Anima said:


> The C's already have 10 turnovers.


Raptors with 6.
But I don't think they've even turned it over once in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors with 6.
> But I don't think they've even turned it over once in the 2nd quarter.


yes well wait till the 3rd starts that is TO city for us


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors need to make sure that Walker and Ricky Davis don't step up in the 2nd half.


----------



## aquaitious

Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors need to make sure that Walker and Ricky Davis don't step up in the 2nd half.


Good luck with that. There's no way you'll keep Ricky under 20 points. Wanna bet?


----------



## aquaitious

Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors need to make sure that Walker and Ricky Davis don't step up in the 2nd half.



BTW don't you guys WANT to lose?


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors need to make sure that Walker and Ricky Davis don't step up in the 2nd half.


I hope they step up.


----------



## Anima

Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors need to make sure that Walker and Ricky Davis don't step up in the 2nd half.


 I would be more worried about PP taking more then 4 shots in the 2nd half.


----------



## madman

aquaitious said:


> Good luck with that. There's no way you'll keep Ricky under 20 points. Wanna bet?


be careful he will take your money, he rigged poker yesterday


----------



## JS03

aquaitious said:


> BTW don't you guys WANT to lose?


Yes "I" do...


----------



## aquaitious

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Yes "I" do...


lol Juzt, I wasn't proposing.


----------



## Anima

How much longer until the start of the 2nd half?


----------



## aquaitious

Anima said:


> How much longer until the start of the 2nd half?


t minus 20 seconds.


----------



## Anima

aquaitious said:


> t minus 20 seconds.


 But I want it to start now...


----------



## Turkish Delight

aquaitious said:


> Good luck with that. There's no way you'll keep Ricky under 20 points. Wanna bet?


Deal.
5000 uCash points.


----------



## JS03

JRose to the Basket... And1


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Turkish Delight said:


> Can you imagine if we got the 1st pick?


That would be awesome, but damn if we did, out of all our times in the lottery, we win the lottery in the one with no real franchise player? I would consider Marvin Williams as one, but Bogut will go first because he is a center, but I don't see him being a franchise player at all.


----------



## aquaitious

Damn Rose, 2 points and 1.


----------



## madman

great move by rose, going to the net starting out the 3rd is a good sign


----------



## Anima

Anima said:


> But I want it to start now...


 Rose with a layup


----------



## Turkish Delight

aquaitious said:


> BTW don't you guys WANT to lose?


Oh I do.
I'm just trying to keep people into this game.
:biggrin:


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Walker, Rose makes the FT


----------



## Turkish Delight

So aquaitious, 5000 uCash points on Ricky Davis not getting 20 points.


----------



## aquaitious

Turkish Delight said:


> Deal.
> 5000 uCash points.



I---I was kidding, but I'll take the money.


----------



## Anima

Turnover on GP, stolen by Bosh


----------



## JS03

PP with a missed three


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Is it fair to say that Sow owns Walker?


----------



## Anima

Raef with a steal


----------



## madman

good rebound by Sow, bad decision tho as he pretty much gave the ball to the celts


----------



## JS03

Alston also misses the three


----------



## Crossword

I think it's fair to say that Sow OWNS THIS LEAGUE.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer takes a deep three.
That's not what we need from him.


----------



## Anima

Foul on Alston


----------



## Anima

Alston misses a 3


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I think it's fair to say that Sow OWNS THIS LEAGUE.


That's it.
Someone make a Pape Sow fan club.


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh with the J


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with the two points.
Book it.


----------



## Anima

TA with a layup


----------



## madman

Bosh with a nice shot ( i thought it was Sow for a sec)


----------



## Anima

Bosh with a jumper


----------



## JS03

3rd foul for Sow


----------



## aquaitious

TA's playing just like he was when he earned that starting spot.


----------



## Anima

Sow picks up a foul


----------



## Anima

Allen makes 1-2


----------



## JS03

Pape Sow with the sweet hook..


----------



## aquaitious

Nice running hook by Sow.

Do all the Raptors practice it or something?

Reaf for 2.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sow with a nice hook shot.
57-52 Raptors.


----------



## Anima

Sow with a basket


----------



## JS03

LaFrentz makes the basket over Jalen


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Pape Sow.. Kareem Abdul Jabar!?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raef gets the bucket.
He's 5/5.


----------



## madman

good call by the refs.


----------



## JS03

Sow travels. Celts ball


----------



## Anima

Raef with a turnaround jumper, he has 12 points


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> Pape Sow.. Kareem Abdul Jabar!?


Pape Sow > Kareem Abdul Jabar


----------



## aquaitious

Wow. 75 53 New Jersey.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chuck Swirsky: " I think Pape Sow has outplayed Antoine Walker today"


----------



## JS03

LaFrentz goes in and get it in


----------



## Anima

Sow with a TO


----------



## madman

good move by bosh, he owned the celts inside


----------



## Anima

Raef is now 6/6


----------



## JS03

Sick 2 handed jam for CB4


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh just schooled Raef, and dunked it with authority.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I love how crazy Chuck gets when someone does the simpliest dunk.


----------



## Anima

Bosh with a dunk


----------



## JS03

LaFrentz with another Basket.. can't stop him


----------



## aquaitious

Reaf 7 for 7, 17 points.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raef answers back with a three.
He has 17 points.
I don't think he's missed a shot yet.


----------



## JS03

Pape Sow once again, gets the dunk


----------



## Turkish Delight

It's the Pape Sow show.
He has 8 points and 3 rebounds.


----------



## madman

Great pass by bosh, that is a very underated part of his game IMO


----------



## Anima

Raef with a 3!

He's on fire right now.


----------



## JS03

61 all...


----------



## Anima

Sow dunk, GP jumper.

Tie game


----------



## JS03

MoPete with the missed three


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> I love how crazy Chuck gets when someone does the simpliest dunk.


:yes:
Chuck = Best commentator in the NBA


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer drives, and gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Anima

Peterson misses


----------



## madman

Rafer going to the hole and get fouled... shooting 2


----------



## JS03

Rafer goes in and gets fouled, will be shooting two..


----------



## Turkish Delight

This has been quite a game.
Raptors have lost by 5 or less points 15 times this season I believe.
This may be 16.


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on TA, Alston makes both.


----------



## madman

bosh and sow the new banger brothers ?


----------



## JS03

Paul Pierce drains the open three


----------



## aquaitious

Turkish Delight said:


> :yes:
> Chuck = Best commentator in the NBA


Tommy = Best homer commentator in the NBA which = Best commentator in the NBA.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pierce hits.
It's the second half and he's heating up.


----------



## Anima

PP for 3!


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> bosh and sow the new banger brothers ?


heheh... I guess so..


----------



## madman

Bosh with another dunk!


----------



## aquaitious

How many Dunks has Bosh gotten so far?


----------



## JS03

wowo another dunk


----------



## madman

tough shot by TA


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer with a nice pass to Bosh who dunks it.
Tony Allen answers back.
66-65.


----------



## JS03

Tony Allen uses the window and gets the basket


----------



## Anima

Bosh with another dunk


----------



## madman

aquaitious said:


> How many Dunks has Bosh gotten so far?


3 i belive


----------



## bigbabyjesus

madman said:


> Great pass by bosh, that is a very underated part of his game IMO


I don't agree, I think he isn't a good passer. For every good pass, there will be two or three turnovers. Obviously he can work on it, and it has gotten better since last year, but it is one of the weaker parts of his game as of now.

KABOSH! another Bosh slam..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a great pass to Peterson gets the lay in to go plus the foul.
Raptors up 67-66.


----------



## JS03

time
66-67 Raptors


----------



## Anima

TA jumper, he has 8.


----------



## Anima

Peterson layup, TA picks up his 4th.


----------



## Crossword

DAMMIT I'm missing this game cause my stupid brother is playing his stupid Halo 2...


----------



## aquaitious

madman said:


> 3 i belive


That's in the last 3 Raptors possessions.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with 17 points, 3 rebounds and 5 assists.
He's 7/10 from the field.
He needs to get the ball more.


----------



## Crossword

there we go... kicked him off.


----------



## aquaitious

Budweiser_Boy said:


> DAMMIT I'm missing this game cause my stupid brother is playing his stupid Halo 2...


Haha, that's why I kicked my brother to the living room.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> there we go... kicked him off.


It's about time.
Now get posting.
Raptors up by 1.


----------



## Anima

Three


----------



## Turkish Delight

When Bosh gets involved, good things happen.
We were struggling on the offensive end in the 2nd quarter, but now that we've gotten Bosh involved again, we are scoring a lot of points.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with 5 assists already, that's his career high.
It looks like he'll break it.


----------



## madman

Anima said:


> Three


as long as we are saying random #s 61


----------



## JS03

AWalker gets fouled


----------



## Anima

Peterson missed the FT


----------



## aquaitious

The Celtics just did my favorite play, but the Raptors studied it and no pass was able to get to Toine.


----------



## Anima

Peterson picks up his 3rd


----------



## JS03

Antoine misses second FT


----------



## Turkish Delight

Walker misses his second.
67-67.


----------



## Anima

Walker makes 1-2


----------



## JS03

Tough shot by Jalen Rose.


----------



## JS03

PP with the three


----------



## madman

raps with a horrible offensive set and boston makes us pay


----------



## aquaitious

Nice shot by Paul. Celtics up by 2.
69-67.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose misses the three.
There was a man right in his face.
Pierce answers back.
70-67.


----------



## Anima

Rose misses a 3


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

Boston still shooting 60% for the game and a walker free throw ties it


----------



## madman

Jalen with an absolutly circus shot


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose gets the basket and the foul


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose just exposing Boston's defense.
He gets the bucket plus the foul.
He'll go to the line for 1.


----------



## Anima

PP now has 15


----------



## JS03

Jalen misses the Ft


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose misses the free throw.
He has 16 points.


----------



## Anima

Rose layup


----------



## madman

great pass by Bosh, too bad could have been a foul


----------



## Anima

Davis with a shooting foul, Rose misses the FT


----------



## JS03

pp to Gary and gets the lay in


----------



## Pejavlade

No call on 1 end and Boston finishes with an open layup.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a nice pass to Peterson, who obviously got fouled.
No call.
Boston goes back up the floor and gets an easy bucket.
72-69 Celtics.


----------



## Anima

Walker with a block


----------



## JS03

Antoine Walker with the Three ball


----------



## madman

Great passing by boston. Wow that was amazing


----------



## Turkish Delight

Antoine Walker with the open three, and he hits.
Raptors down 75-69.


----------



## Anima

GP layup


----------



## JS03

Time out raps
75-69 Celts


----------



## Turkish Delight

Our transition D is pathetic.


----------



## Anima

Walker for 3!

C's up 5


----------



## aquaitious

We're just trying to help you guys. 

. C's up by 6.

Timeout Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Guests sign up and join in on all the action. It's free!
Everyone who participates in this game thread gets rep points from me!


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Celtics are shooting 62% in this game.
Raptors shooting 46%.


----------



## Anima

The C's should start getting Raef more shots, IMO. 

You can't argue with 7-7.


----------



## madman

No movement right now in our offensive


----------



## JS03

CB4 with an airball.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors look flat.
Get Pape Sow back in there!


----------



## madman

There we go, Bonner goes right to the net


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

Pierce continues his strong play, 1000pts for me if he gets the TD, you heard it from me first . His 3pt shooting the last 2 1/2 months has really been impressive


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh passes to Bonner who goes strong to the rim, and gets fouled.
He'll go to the line.


----------



## Anima

Walker misses


----------



## JS03

Bonner goes to the paint and gets fouled


----------



## aquaitious

Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors look flat.
> Get Pape Sow back in there!


Remember, you want to lose.


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on PP


----------



## Turkish Delight

goNBAjayhawks said:


> Pierce continues his strong play, 1000pts for me if he gets the TD, you heard it from me first . His 3pt shooting the last 2 1/2 months has really been impressive


I will bet you 2000 points he doesn't get a tripple double.
:biggrin:


----------



## Anima

Bonner makes 1-2


----------



## Anima

Davis misses


----------



## Anima

Bosh missed


----------



## madman

good decision by skip, but bosh cant get it to drop


----------



## Anima

Blount layup


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

Well i got 60 pts so..... i lost all mine on the Clips


----------



## Turkish Delight

Payton with the post up and e sends it to Blount.
He gets fouled, and gets the continuation call as well.


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Bonner, Blount made the FT


----------



## aquaitious

haha, goNBAjayhawks, may be the first guy in debt on bbb.net


----------



## madman

Glove draws the foul and shooting 2


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson misses the open three.
Wow our three point shooting is really struggling without Donyell in the lineup.


----------



## Anima

Peterson misses a jump shot


----------



## JS03

MoPete with the missed three..
Gary Payton goes in and gets fouled by Rose


----------



## Turkish Delight

Payton gets fouled.
He goes to the line and hits them both.


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Rose


----------



## madman

Bosh just got mugged underneath.


----------



## Anima

GP made both


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh gets sandwiched by four Boston Celtic players.
He gets fouled.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

Hey you got to be remembered for something  lol


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Al Jefferson, his 3rd


----------



## Turkish Delight

This game seems to be running away from the Raptors.
Celtics are up 79-70.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors have lost 5 of their last 6 at home.
It's soon going to be 6 of their last 7 unless the Raptors have a big turnaround in the 4th quarter.


----------



## JS03

ewww... hockey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Celtics outrebounding the Raptors 30 to 24 in this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> ewww... hockey


You said it pal.


----------



## madman

yeah i saw all of the banners yesterday those were hilarious if you want to see the others that they didnt show check in the nets thread i posted some of them


----------



## Turkish Delight

Even though the season is long over, there seems to be a lot of fans at this game tonight.
Good to see.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

and still hitting 60% !!!


----------



## JS03

CB4 drains one FT


----------



## Anima

Bosh made 1-2


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> yeah i saw all of the banners yesterday those were hilarious if you want to see the others that they didnt show check in the nets thread i posted some of them


Post some in the OT thread as well.


----------



## JS03

Foul on raps


----------



## madman

layin by pp and 1


----------



## aquaitious

Pierce for 2 and 1.


----------



## Anima

PP gets the board


----------



## JS03

PP completes three point play


----------



## Turkish Delight

Update:
Nets leading the Sixers 83-65 at the end of the 3rd.
Vince with 38 points.
Iverson with 28.


----------



## Anima

Pierce with the layup


----------



## Crossword

Raptors down 9...


----------



## JS03

CB4 fades away but missed


----------



## madman

Bosh draws another foul and goes to the line


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Rose, PP made the FT


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with the fadeaway, he gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for his 7th and 8th attempts of the game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh has done a little bit of everything in this game.
He only has 3 rebounds though.


----------



## JS03

CB4 Drains both FTs


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Blount


----------



## madman

wow those 'lets go raptors' chants are really not insync at at all


----------



## aquaitious

The 3rd quarter ends with the Celtics haveing a 9 point lead.

82-73


----------



## Turkish Delight

End of the third quarter.
Raptors down 82-73.


----------



## JS03

PP misses last shot of the Q


----------



## Anima

Bosh again makes both FTs


----------



## Anima

PP misses a 3 at the buzzer.

End of the 3rd, C's up 9


----------



## Turkish Delight

aquaitious I told you Ricky Davis wouldn't get 20 points in this game.
He has 6 going into the 4th quarter.
:biggrin:


----------



## madman

come raps lets make it a 3 pt game and lose


----------



## aquaitious

Turkish Delight said:


> aquaitious I told you Ricky Davis wouldn't get 20 points in this game.
> He has 6 going into the 4th quarter.
> :biggrin:



He'll heat up...if he starts taking shots. He has taken what? 4 shots so far?


----------



## Anima

Turkish Delight said:


> aquaitious I told you Ricky Davis wouldn't get 20 points in this game.
> He has 6 going into the 4th quarter.
> :biggrin:


 He's been known to go off in the 4th. :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with 20 points heading into the 4th quarter.
He's averaging 16.8 a game. He's going to need a couple of big games to end up with 17 per game.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

Pierce needs one reb and 5 ast :curse:


----------



## JS03

Raps shooting 43.9%


----------



## madman

ot: damn i want a psp


----------



## Turkish Delight

Anima said:


> He's been known to go off in the 4th. :biggrin:


True, but not today.
The Celtics probably won't need his help.


----------



## Crossword

Wow... Raptors shot horribly in the 3rd.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors are 2/11 from the three point line, while the Celtics are 7/11.


----------



## aquaitious

goNBAjayhawks said:


> Pierce needs one reb and 5 ast



I'd rather take the W. I hope he doesn't look to get a tripple double.


----------



## Crossword

Rebound by Bosh... he's doing a good job on the glass.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Our bench production has gone way down since Marshall's injury.
It seems as though he's a bigger part of this team than most of us thought.


----------



## JS03

Omar Cook misses the lay up


----------



## Anima

Davis misses the 1st shot of the 4th


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook gets fouled, but no call on the play.


----------



## madman

good move by OC, but no call, no respect for the nbdl mvp?


----------



## JS03

Ricky Davis with the Dunk


----------



## Anima

Cook missed a layup


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ricky Davis with a sick dunk.
He has 8.


----------



## madman

cook to bosh for a dunk


----------



## JS03

CB4 replies with a dunk of his own


----------



## Anima

Davis with a dunk!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ricky Davis heating up.
He has 10.


----------



## aquaitious

4 straight points by Davis. 10 to go.


----------



## JS03

Now Ricky Davis drills his shot


----------



## Crossword

Davis is kiiilin it tonight.


----------



## madman

cook misses a jumper


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook open, but he misses the jumper.
86-75 Celtics.


----------



## Anima

Bosh gets his 4th(?) dunk of the game


----------



## Crossword

Good steal by Bosh and the Raptors.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

Well i hope he does so Turkish can hook me up with some "straight cash homie"


----------



## JS03

Rose fouled, shooting 2


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors kept this game close in the first half, but in the 2nd half they showed that they don't have anything to gain by winning this game.


----------



## madman

Jalen get fouled and just misses the and1, makes 2-2


----------



## Anima

Davis now has 10, Blount picks up a foul


----------



## JS03

Rose makes his FTs


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen hits them both.
He has 18 points in this game.


----------



## Crossword

Wow... so I kick my brother off the Xbox, now he comes back downstairs and he won't shut up about Pokémon.


----------



## Anima

Rose makes both


----------



## JS03

Marcus Banks drills his shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Banks hits the jumper.
Celtics up by 11.


----------



## madman

No foul? and Jalen gets T'd up


----------



## JS03

wow no foul called


----------



## Crossword

A technical on Rose? WTF?!


----------



## Anima

Banks with a jumper, he has 4


----------



## aquaitious

WHAT A BLOCK BY BANKS.
(May have been a foul) BUT STILL GREAT.


----------



## JS03

Dang...calls a tech


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a nice pass to Rose, he gets fouled but somehow there is no call on the ball.
Rose gets teched.


----------



## Anima

Rose with a T?


----------



## Crossword

Just saw the replay, and all I can say is... LAME.


----------



## aquaitious

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Wow... so I kick my brother off the Xbox, now he comes back downstairs and he won't shut up about Pokémon.


I CHOOSE YOU PIKACHU.


----------



## Anima

Davis hits the tech FT


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook with a similar play, and he gets called for it.


----------



## Crossword

Rose is the least respected veteran in the NBA.


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Cook


----------



## aquaitious

Nets are only leading by 13 now...


----------



## Crossword

Oh and NBA refs hate Toronto, too.


----------



## madman

boston goes 2-2


----------



## JS03

91-77 Celts


----------



## Anima

Banks makes both FTs


----------



## aquaitious

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Rose is the least respected veteran in the NBA.


Right after Antoine.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Celtics up 91-77 with 9:17 left.
Can the Celtics get to 110 points in this game?


----------



## JS03

Allen fouls Jalen


----------



## aquaitious

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Oh and NBA refs hate Toronto, too.


haha, right after the Celtics.


----------



## Anima

Jeffson picks up his 4th foul. Raef coming back in?


----------



## madman

jalen goes right into the middle and lays it in


----------



## JS03

Jalen goes to the paint and gets it


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose with the bucket.
He has 20.


----------



## Anima

TA picks up his 5th!


----------



## madman

Great pass by cook


----------



## JS03

MoPete with a sweet layup


----------



## Crossword

Nice fast breaking by the Raps.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook with a great pass to Peterson who lays it in nicely.


----------



## Anima

Rose with a layup


----------



## Crossword

Another rebound by Bosh, he's filling it up.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cook with another great pass to Peterson, and he gets the easy lay in.
Wow.


----------



## Anima

Peterson layup, Raps down 10


----------



## JS03

Omar Cook to Mo, and Mo gets the basket


----------



## madman

Another great pass by OC


----------



## Crossword

And ANOTHER great pass by Cook, setting up Mo for the easy look.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cook has had some great passes in this game.
He doesn't have too much confidence in his shot, and that's why he's not forcing anything up.
Instead, he's getting others involved.
Go Omar!


----------



## Anima

Peterson with another layup!

Raps down 8


----------



## aquaitious

Uh, I don't like this. The Raptors need to lose by more than 5 points. I got money on this game.


----------



## madman

ok now lets not too caried away and win this game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors down 91-83.
Timeout Boston.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> ok now lets not too caried away and win this game


Don't worry.
We always make it interesting, but come up short.
I doubt tonight will be any different.


----------



## Anima

"I can fly, I can fly. Just kidding, I know I can't fly but I can glade though"

:laugh:


----------



## madman

TSN is finally getting that there is more sports then hockey


----------



## Turkish Delight

aquaitious said:


> Uh, I don't like this. The Raptors need to lose by more than 5 points. I got money on this game.


Heh.
I almost bet on this game, but I didn't think it was safe.
I put 10k on both the Pacers and the Sixers though.
Pacers got it done, they lost by less than 7, but the Sixers are worrying me.


----------



## JS03

LAst raps game on tsn this year... pfff


----------



## Crossword

Celtics ball, up by 8.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Update:
Nets up 91-75 with 6:16 left in the 4th.


----------



## Crossword

Another rebound by Bosh!


----------



## JS03

JaleN with the miss


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh hestitates, and passes up a shot.
Raptors aren't able to score on the play.


----------



## Anima

Davis misses a 3


----------



## Crossword

At the very least, the Raptors have been showing a lot of heart, especially on the boards.


----------



## madman

Milt watching his job go away


----------



## Anima

Rose misses a 3


----------



## madman

How rose get that shot off???


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose with the lay in plus the foul.
How did he get that one to go?


----------



## Anima

Turnover on Davis


----------



## JS03

Jalen goes in and gets the tough basket,... + the foul


----------



## Crossword

That's a great play by Rose, and the Raptors are on an 8-0 run.


----------



## Turkish Delight

That was vintage Jalen Rose.
:biggrin:


----------



## JS03

Jalen Completes the 3 point play


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose hits the free throw, Raptors down 91-86.


----------



## Anima

Rose layup, Raps down 6


----------



## madman

great D by Pape


----------



## JS03

Great D by Sow... Jump Ball


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Walker, Rose makes the FT


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors on a 9-0 run.


----------



## Anima

Sow with a block on Walker


----------



## TONYALLEN42

pierce misses a 3


----------



## JS03

PP misses the Three


----------



## madman

Big shot by bosh


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with the step back, over Raef.
Raptors are on fire.
11-0 run.


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh drills his jumper


----------



## Anima

PP misses a 3


----------



## Crossword

Bosh with a nice jumper.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

TOR scores


----------



## madman

thanks ricky


----------



## JS03

Ricky Davis silents the crowd


----------



## aquaitious

8 points to go for Ricky.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ricky Davis with a big jumper.
Raptors down by 5.


----------



## Anima

Bosh with a jumper, he has 24


----------



## JS03

CB4 turnsaround but misses


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a nice fadeaway, but he can't get the shot to go.


----------



## Anima

Davis with a basket, he has 13


----------



## madman

93-88 Boston timeout


----------



## JS03

Pretty exciting game...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pierce will go to the line to shoot two.
Raptors keeping it close.


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Rose


----------



## JS03

just a five point game..


----------



## JS03

5:29 remaing on the clock.


FG% Celtics57.4 Raptors45.6


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors might have 3 players with 20 points by the time this game is over.
Bosh has 24, Rose has 23, and Mo Pete has 18.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow with another solid performance, 8 points and 4 rebounds.
He's really hustled out there.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raef with 17 points and he still hasn't missed a shot.
He's 7/7 from the field.


----------



## JS03

Pual Pierce makes both FTs


----------



## madman

Boston goes 2-2


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pierce hits them both.
Celtics up by 7.


----------



## Anima

PP makes both FTs


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors might have 3 players with 20 points by the time this game is over.
> Bosh has 24, Rose has 23, and Mo Pete has 18.


and the C's have none, as of now.


----------



## madman

wow if that shot went it


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen gets fouled on the floor with 4 on the clock.


----------



## Anima

But he hasn't gotten a shot in the 4th.


----------



## JS03

Rose fouled by PP


----------



## Crossword

Rose at the line shooting two.


----------



## JS03

Jrose makes one FT


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose splits a pair.
Raptors down by 6.


----------



## Anima

Foul on PP, his 3rd.

Rose makes 1-2


----------



## Crossword

Yeah, Pierce is just a lazy defender... at least against the Raptors.


----------



## madman

Great rebound by the raps


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nice rebound by Sow.
Raptors go up the floor and Peterson misses the jumper.


----------



## Crossword

Good rebound by Sow, but Mo can't capitalize.


----------



## Anima

Davis misses a shot, Sow with the board.


----------



## JS03

LaFrentz misses but gets the "O"


----------



## Crossword

Lafrentz is really taking it to the Raps tonight.


----------



## JS03

LaFrebtz gets 1 ft


----------



## madman

Boston is playing aggresive D


----------



## Anima

Raef missed a shot!

Gets the board and is fouled, makes 1-2.


----------



## Crossword

Bosh gets stripped on a post up.


----------



## JS03

Mo with the interception


----------



## Crossword

But the Raps get it right back!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ricky Davis is 5/15 from the floor and has 5 turnovers.


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Bosh gets stripped on a post up.


post 800 :clap:


----------



## Crossword

CB4 at the line now.


----------



## madman

bosh makes the 1st of 2


----------



## Anima

Bosh and Davis turn it over on consicative possisons.


----------



## JS03

CB4 makes both fts


----------



## Crossword

It's still a 5 point game, good for the fans.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

Philly down 19


----------



## Anima

Foul on Raef, Bosh makes both.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors with another steal, but cough it right back up.


----------



## JS03

aww... Raps turned it over


----------



## madman

bad pass, probably gonna cost them the game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raef missed a shot!
But the Celtics get the offensive rebound.


----------



## JS03

LaFrentz missed three but celts with the o


----------



## aquaitious

I Love Antoine.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Walker gets the lay in to go.
Celtics up by 7 with 2:30 left.


----------



## madman

he just dominated on that play, hard to stop toin when he plays like that


----------



## Anima

Raef misses a 3, Davis gets the rebound. Walker with a basket.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose, count it and a foul.
This is a recording.


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose makes the basket and the foul


----------



## Crossword

The Celtics just might be worse defenders than the Raptors. They're prety awful.


----------



## aquaitious

Damn that Rose, has he missed a And 1 oppertunity yet?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose has 10 in the 4th quarter, with 26 points overall.
He's been efficient as well, 9/15 from the floor.


----------



## Anima

Rose with a jumper, Raef picks up his 5th foul.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Jalen Rose, count it and a foul.
> This is a recording.


heh... How much times has he done this...


----------



## Turkish Delight

aquaitious said:


> Damn that Rose, has he missed a And 1 oppertunity yet?


He's Captain Crunch.
:biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

This is one of the biggest game threads ever on the Raptors forum.
Let's keep it up guys.


----------



## JS03

98-93 Celts 2:19 remaining


----------



## madman

it is one of the biggest threads


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> This is one of the biggest game threads ever on the Raptors forum.
> Let's keep it up guys.


good job to all..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sow with 8 points, 5 rebounds and 3 steals.
He's going to be a solid player.


----------



## Anima

Was that foul on PP?


----------



## JS03

This thread will take up alot of web space..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors have only made two threes in this game.


----------



## JS03

Rose completes the 3 point play


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose hits the free throw.
He has 27.


----------



## Anima

Rose makes the FT


----------



## Crossword

Jalen with 27 points. Like I said, this team's really showing a lot of heart tonight.


----------



## madman

Jalen with a sick shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Walker misses, and Sow with the rebound.
Rose hits!


----------



## JS03

Rafer to Jalen and the score


----------



## Crossword

Oh man Jalen with the circus shot!


----------



## Anima

Rose now has 29, Raps down 2.


----------



## Turkish Delight

That should've been a foul on Pierce.
Jeez.


----------



## Anima

Foul on Peterson


----------



## aquaitious

Celtics have just won the division.


----------



## Crossword

And really, how DO you not call that? Like I said, NBA REFS HATE TORONTO.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> That should've been a foul on Pierce.
> Jeez.


i KNow... bad refss


----------



## madman

aquaitious said:


> Celtics have just won the division.


phily lost?


----------



## TONYALLEN42

pierce hits the FT's


----------



## JS03

4 point game


----------



## Turkish Delight

18797 in attendance for this ball game.
Fans are trying to watch the Raptors before this season is over.


----------



## Anima

PP makes both FTs, he has 22


----------



## JS03

24 sec violation on the raps


----------



## madman

another call that couldve been a foul on boston


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose should have done something earlier.
Shot clock violation against the Raptors.


----------



## Crossword

What an awful possession. CALL A ****ING FOUL YOU STUPID REFS!


----------



## aquaitious

madman said:


> phily lost?


Yup.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Celtics up 100-96 with the ball.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

OT anybody?


----------



## JS03

Payton misses


----------



## Crossword

GP can't take Bosh and HE KNOWS IT.


----------



## Anima

GP misses, Rose with the rebound.


----------



## madman

Terrible set by the raps, game over


----------



## Turkish Delight

What the hell was Rafer doing?


----------



## TONYALLEN42

toronto fouls... i think the clets won the atlantic :yes:!!!


----------



## Crossword

That's tough to swallow... Rose with an excellent pass down low to Sow, and he fumbles the ball. Shoulda passed it to Bosh though, he was screaming for the ball with his hands in the air.


----------



## Anima

Sow blocked by Walker


----------



## Turkish Delight

Game over guys.
At least the Raptors kept it close.


----------



## aquaitious

Budweiser_Boy said:


> What an awful possession. CALL A ****ING FOUL YOU STUPID REFS!


Clean strip by Walker.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

pierce hits 1 FT


----------



## JS03

Paul Pierce makes one FT


----------



## Turkish Delight

101-96 with 27 seconds left to play.


----------



## madman

hopefully we can get the ball to bosh, who cares if we win, just get it to him


----------



## JS03

Atleast this game was exciting..kinda


----------



## Anima

Foul on Rose, PP makes 1-2. He has 23.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Celtics have 18 turnovers in this game, while the Raptors have only 11.


----------



## Crossword

Nice rebound by Sow. That's a career high of 7 rebounds if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Game over guys.
> At least the Raptors kept it close.


all i asked for


----------



## Anima

Sow gets the board


----------



## aquaitious

I hope the Raptors miss, I can at least get my money back this way....or miss and foul would be nice.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Atleast this game was exciting..kinda


Yep.
Will be yet another game that we lose by 5 points or less.


----------



## Anima

Can we get 900?


----------



## Crossword

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Atleast this game was exciting..kinda


 I think this game was very exciting at may points in the game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

By the way the Nets beat the Sixers 104-83.
Carter with 43 points.


----------



## Crossword

Rose fouled and he'll go to the line for two.


----------



## JS03

Anima said:


> Can we get 900?


yes we can


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose gets fouled, he'll shoot two.
Almost got the bucket to go as well.


----------



## madman

as TD said this is going to be probably the 16th time we are going to lose by 5 or less, take half of that and we are almost right in the playoffs


----------



## TONYALLEN42

is anyone else having TV problems


----------



## Anima

Turkish Delight said:


> By the way the Nets beat the Sixers 104-83.
> Carter with 43 points.


 Does that mean the C's win the Atlantic?


----------



## Anima

Rose fouled


----------



## JS03

Jrose makes his FTs


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose with 15 points the 4th quarter.
He has 31 points in this game.


----------



## aquaitious

Keep me updated, Fox Sports Net just froze...


----------



## TONYALLEN42

Anima said:


> Does that mean the C's win the Atlantic?


yes


----------



## Anima

Rose makes both FTs


----------



## Crossword

101-98 with 22.6 left in the game. The C's are going to the line, but there's still a lot of time in this game.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

aquaitious said:


> Keep me updated, Fox Sports Net just froze...


mine did too


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors outrebounded yet again.
40-33.


----------



## Anima

TONYALLEN42 said:


> yes


 :banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pierce hits the first.


----------



## madman

pierce makes the 1st


----------



## JS03

PP makes his FTs


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors down 103-98.


----------



## madman

and 2nd


----------



## Crossword

Omar Cook did have a good night, especially distributing the rock.


----------



## JS03

Game Over 103-98 Celts


----------



## madman

again we dont get the ball to bosh :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Game over 103-98.
Exciting game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Congrats to Boston for winning the Atlantic Division.
:clap:


----------



## madman

congtras guys on winning the atlantic, hopefully we will be able to do it next year


----------



## Crossword

And that's the game - Celtics win the Atlantic (apparently for the first time in 13 years), with a 103-98 win over the Raptors.


----------



## Anima

PP makes both FTs


----------



## aquaitious

PHEW, good. 5 point game. lol.


----------



## JS03

History is made in bbb.net 60+ pages 910+ posts and counting


----------



## TONYALLEN42

my FSN came back but its over now


----------



## Turkish Delight

Wow good work to everyone who's been participating in this game thread.
I will be giving rep points to all who have participated.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

PP 25 pts on 10 shots, pretty impressive. C's Clinch!!!!!


----------



## Crossword

Bosh and Rose combined for 57 points, but it still wasn't enough...


----------



## Anima

aquaitious said:


> PHEW, good. 5 point game. lol.


 How much did you win?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> History is made in bbb.net 60+ pages 910+ posts and counting


I think the Nets had a bigger game thread than this once.
But whatever, this has bene great.


----------



## Anima

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> History is made in bbb.net 60+ pages 910+ posts and counting


 :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

Jayhawks led the way for the C's. Today Pierce and Lafrentz had huge games.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Bosh and Rose combined for 57 points, but it still wasn't enough...


We only had 3 players in double digits.
That's what hurt us.


----------



## Crossword

Can someone remind me why Vic Rauter is on TV?


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Can someone remind me why Vic Rauter is on TV?


Becuase he needs money..


----------



## Anima

Turkish Delight said:


> I think the Nets had a bigger game thread than this once.
> But whatever, this has bene great.


Their longest game thread was 746


----------



## JS03

Props to all the posters


----------



## TONYALLEN42

do u think we'll hit 1000


----------



## aquaitious

Anima said:


> How much did you win?


Absolutely nothing, but I didn't lose anything either.


----------



## JS03

FINAL STATS


----------



## Crossword

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Becuase he needs money..


 He needs plastic surgery... he's one ugly mofo.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

what's up with all the missed free throws lately? Very uncharacteristic for this team


----------



## JS03




----------



## Turkish Delight

Oh woops, sorry.
I was wrong, this is the biggest game thread on BBB.net history.
Congrats guys.

:clap:


----------



## speedythief

Compete hard and come up short. That's the formula I'm hoping we follow for the next two games as well.

Tonight was important. New Jersey won a major game against Philly but Cleveland lost again. Everything is still up in the air.

I liked what I saw out of Cook tonight. I think Leo was right in saying that Cook should be somebody who gets out on the floor and acts as Bosh's personal chef, serving him up as many dishes as he can devour. Somebody has to!

Peterson continues to impress, as does Sow.

I'll be back in an hour after I browse this monster thread!


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Oh woops, sorry.
> I was wrong, this is the biggest game thread on BBB.net history.
> Congrats guys.
> 
> :clap:


wow.. Congrats... woot woot :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## Anima

Turkish Delight said:


> Oh woops, sorry.
> I was wrong, this is the biggest game thread on BBB.net history.
> Congrats guys.
> 
> :clap:


 Congrats to everyone who helped out. This is one amazing game thread!


----------



## Anima

aquaitious said:


> Absolutely nothing, but I didn't lose anything either.


 LOL, this is why all the games should have a .5 line. That way there aren't any ties. :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Celtics ended up shooting 54% while the Raptors shot 45%.


----------



## aquaitious

Anima said:


> LOL, this is why all the games should have a .5 line. That way there aren't any ties. :biggrin:


Nah, I may have lost if there was a .5 line. 

I like this a lot better.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Anima said:


> LOL, this is why all the games should have a .5 line. That way there aren't any ties. :biggrin:


Yeah that's what I'm thinking.
I've been screwed too many times because of it.


----------



## Crossword

TONYALLEN42 said:


> do u think we'll hit 1000


 I think we very well could.


----------



## aquaitious

The guests still need to sign up though.


----------



## Crossword

Also, we couldn't have gotten this far if it weren't for all the help we got from the Celts posters, so big ups to you guys too!!!


----------



## aquaitious

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking.
> I've been screwed too many times because of it.


Have you ever been saved because of it? I have 2 times at least.


----------



## Anima

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking.
> I've been screwed too many times because of it.


 I have been screwed on even lines a couple of times and I don't even bet much...


----------



## Anima

aquaitious said:


> The guests still need to sign up though.


 Yeah, and if there are any Bulls fans browsing the thread they need to sign up for the Davis/Gordon bet. :biggrin:


----------



## Anima

aquaitious said:


> Have you ever been saved because of it? I have 2 times at least.


 How do you know you wouldn't have won. The line for this game could have been 4.5 instread of 5.


----------



## Turkish Delight

aquaitious said:


> The guests still need to sign up though.


Yeah exactly.
Come on guys, it's free.


----------



## Crossword

I'm a bit surprised that Bosh only ended up with 7 rebounds, it looked like more than that.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Anima said:


> Yeah, and if there are any Bulls fans browsing the thread they need to sign up for the Davis/Gordon bet. :biggrin:


Oh right.
I need to sign up for that too.
I wish aquaitious made that bet with me though. Davis only got to 13 points.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I'm a bit surprised that Bosh only ended up with 7 rebounds, it looked like more than that.


He only had 3 rebounds in the 1st half, but he had a few big ones down the stretch.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy, can you post the winner of tonight's predictions?
Thanks.


----------



## JS03

My man MO 
ended up with 7-13 with 18 points.. Played pretty well today


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

Lets hope New York wins, and Golden State goes another hot streak.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> My man MO
> ended up with 7-13 with 18 points.. Played pretty well today


He's been playing great in the last couple of weeks.
Great way for him to go into the off-season.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> Lets hope New York wins, and Golden State goes another hot streak.


The Knicks are losing by 2 against the Hawks right now.
Hopefully they can win.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Budweiser_Boy, can you post the winner of tonight's predictions?
> Thanks.


 Yeah, I'll be on it in a sec.


----------



## aquaitious

I'm happy, the Celtics still have a shot at being the real number 3 seed. This is huge for us.


----------



## Anima

aquaitious said:


> I'm happy, the Celtics still have a shot at being the real number 3 seed. This is huge for us.


 Yeah, the C's really need to get homecourt for at least one series, IMO. It would give them a much better shot at winning.


----------



## speedythief

Go Knicks! Right now we are half a game behind them. Another win for them would create a nice little buffer. And we're tied with Golden State, who seem likely to win another game.


----------



## Anima

Recap


----------



## aquaitious

speedythief said:


> Go Knicks! Right now we are half a game behind them. Another win for them would create a nice little buffer. And we're tied with Golden State, who seem likely to win another game.


Yes, GO GOLDEN STATE. We're supposed to get their 2nd round pick, but it's top 38 protected...


----------



## Crossword

Not a big turnout for this one, as far as predictions go. aquaitious won, though, so congrats to him!

notorious 25
Weasel 18
madman 15
Rhubarb 15
BaLLiStiX17 14
speedythief 13
ansoncarter 13 (DQ)
Turkish Delight 12
DwyaneWade4MVP 12 (DQ)
Juzt_SicK03 11
Pejavlade 10 (DQ)
laydee-bawla22 9
PhearDaPierce 7
Premier 6
Budweiser_Boy 6
aquaitious 3


Pejavlade picked the exact right score, except for the wrong team. if he had only picked the Celts to win, he'd be 100,000 points richer! Craziness.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Congrats aquaitious, you get 1000 points.


----------



## Crossword

The Knicks aren't doing us a favour by losing to the Hawks right now, but there's still time left and they're only down a pair. Here's hoping they pull it out!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Another great game by Bosh.
He's this weeks, Raptors Player Of The Week!


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Another great game by Bosh.
> He's this weeks, Raptors Player Of The Week!


yep.. Chris Bosh deserves this, He played an awesome game. Played like a leader.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> yep.. Chris Bosh deserves this, He played an awesome game. Played like a leader.


:yes:
He was dissapointed near the end of the game when he didn't get the ball and the Raptors weren't able to score.
Good to see him showing some emotion, that's more of what we need to see from him.


----------



## rapsfan4life

Great loss!!

SOW and COOK are all stars!!
Sow would easily kill ben wallace


----------



## Crossword

lol... wouldn't go that far, but Sow is really impressing me.


----------



## speedythief

rapsfan4life said:


> Sow would easily kill ben wallace


With a gun, maybe. Even then it's still a maybe.

I liked what I saw out of both of them tonight. They both need to work on their shooting but otherwise I think they performed well and will get serious looks this summer.


----------



## aquaitious

haha, I win.

That's half the amount I should have won on the Rapts-Celtics uCash Sportsbook. 

I'll still take it.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Wow almost 1000 posts. 
Congrats guys.
With two games left in the season, let's see if we can match this total for each game.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Crossword

speedythief said:


> With a gun, maybe. Even then it's still a maybe.


lol... what a guy...


----------



## JS03

so... how bout' Jalen Rose
10-16	from the field 31 points, all those 3 point plays
10-12	from the free throw line.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> so... how bout' Jalen Rose
> 10-16	from the field 31 points, all those 3 point plays
> 10-12	from the free throw line.


Yeah great game for him. He was getting fouled a lot, but there were no calls. I remember one time Pierce bumped him, he was about to fall but he still got a shot up and scored. That should have definately been a foul.
However he did force one shot down the stretch of the ball game. 
I guess we should thank him though, because we didn't want to win this one.
:biggrin:


----------



## Pejavlade

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Not a big turnout for this one, as far as predictions go. aquaitious won, though, so congrats to him!
> 
> notorious 25
> Weasel 18
> madman 15
> Rhubarb 15
> BaLLiStiX17 14
> speedythief 13
> ansoncarter 13 (DQ)
> Turkish Delight 12
> DwyaneWade4MVP 12 (DQ)
> Juzt_SicK03 11
> Pejavlade 10 (DQ)
> laydee-bawla22 9
> PhearDaPierce 7
> Premier 6
> Budweiser_Boy 6
> aquaitious 3
> 
> 
> Pejavlade picked the exact right score, except for the wrong team. if he had only picked the Celts to win, he'd be 100,000 points richer! Craziness.


Wow, thats pretty crazy.

Anyway congrats on the GameThread 982 posts. :clap:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Nice ****ing work on the game thread boys (and girls if there are any out there)! Props to all responsible. It's great to see everybody hang tough through another losing season.


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> Nice ****ing work on the game thread boys (and girls if there are any out there)! Props to all responsible. It's great to see everybody hang tough through another losing season.


You said it pal.
Just two more games left. Let's see if we can continue this trend.
By the way I wanted to give a big thanks to all the Celtics posters who came here and contributed.
:clap:


----------



## Anima

Is it wrong that I want to go to the Bulls and Nets boards and brag about this?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Anima said:


> Is it wrong that I want to go to the Bulls and Nets boards and brag about this?


Nope.
By all means go ahead.
:biggrin:


----------



## speedythief

With the number of posters both those boards have, bragging about this thread would probably encourage them to make a much bigger one. Then we wouldn't have bragging rights anymore. At least wait until the season is over.


----------



## open mike

tru. season is over.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

or it has yet to begin/

celtics are a tough team to read. they and philly are the only teams to keep their allstar shooting guards. they could be good if their frontcourt kicks *** or they could be horrible if they get rid of pierce (easy money is on them tanking after a dismal start.


----------



## Crossword

Looking back, all of our big game threads were from two years ago, the 04-05 season. I'd like to see us getting back to those kind of numbers this year, big time posting.


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Looking back, all of our big game threads were from two years ago, the 04-05 season. I'd like to see us getting back to those kind of numbers this year, big time posting.


Yeah, we need to go back to these kind of threads. Good times. :biggrin:


----------



## Crossword

JS03 said:


> Yeah, we need to go back to these kind of threads. Good times. :biggrin:


 And now that pretty much all Raptors games will be nationally broadcasted, nobody has an excuse!


----------



## Pain5155

this thread is pretty insane for a regular season game.


----------



## shookem

Budweiser_Boy said:


> And now that pretty much all Raptors games will be nationally broadcasted, nobody has an excuse!


I thought that some games where only going to be on RapsTV, something like a dozen or so.


----------



## anniebananerz

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Looking back, all of our big game threads were from two years ago, the 04-05 season. I'd like to see us getting back to those kind of numbers this year, big time posting.


 I hadn't found the board yet two years ago, but I'm more than happy to contribute like crazy to the game threads this year.  Hopefully I'll have time during the weekdays to catch the games like I did last year. If I do, I'll definitely have my laptop with me.


----------



## Crossword

shookem said:


> I thought that some games where only going to be on RapsTV, something like a dozen or so.


 Yeah, tru, they're really ****ing pushing that aren't they?


----------



## Porn Player

Anyway we can e-mail the posters from this thread and see if they want to make a return? 

This is a single game thread that garnered nearly 1000 replies.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

what a difference a force on the glass Tyler brought, so glad primo is gone, Amir needs to not force the 3.


----------



## RollWithEm

What's going on here?


----------



## Basel

:wtf:


----------

